# Share my PC's internet using router (pc to router and router to other)



## kiran1991 (Oct 28, 2010)

Okay, here's what i have to say in brief:
I have this internet connection connected to my pc, i have another NIC installed for routing this internet to other computers. I have TP-LINK Wireless router and all I want to do is connect the internet to my PC first then connect router to my PC via another NIC so that the router can route that internet! 
Any help is highly appreciated; i have been trying hard but really end up in dead-end everytime 
I connected my router's WAN port via 2nd NIC and set the router to static mode (don't know what i have to do here)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

would you describe your setup - why not just connect the router to the internet cable on the PC and then distribute using the router 
detail would be useful


----------



## laker_fan (Oct 28, 2010)

why not use DHCP


----------



## kiran1991 (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's my setup
IP: 172.16.100.76
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 172.16.100.1
DNS1: 119.2.56.98
DNS2: 119.2.60.226

I could connect the internet using my router directly but that way my bandwidth gets messup up to a factor of 10 (don't know the exact reason why). So I was wondering if I could connect the internet first to my PC and send to the router using my other NIC and then route as required (for my phone)
Thankyou


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't understand why you want to use the router that way, but you can do it.

On your computer with internet access you can enable ICS on the connection with internet access or if you are connected to a router you can bridge the two connections. Then use that TP-Link as an ethernet switch and wireless access point as follows.

JohnWill's procedure (Aug. 30, 2008) for configuring a secondary router as a switch and, optionally, wireless access point follows.

*Connecting* two (or more) *SOHO broadband* routers together.

_*Note*: The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. [You will not need a cross-over cable if one of the "routers" is a computer.] Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## kiran1991 (Oct 28, 2010)

thankyou, i just bridged the two LANs and used router in static IP mode, that worked! :down:but the bandwidth is still 0.5 mbps instead od 2mbps:down:


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> but the bandwidth is still 0.5 mbps instead od 2mbps


Do you mean that you get 2 Mbps on the PC with the bridge, but only 0.5 Mbps on a computer connected to the 2nd router?

If yes, are you connecting to the router's WAN port? If so, try using a LAN port instead. If that gives you full speed it means the WAN part of the 2nd router is defective (I have a router like that).


----------



## kiran1991 (Oct 28, 2010)

Umm... something like that but more worse... if i connect directly to my pc without any router or bridge, i get 2 mb. If i bridge the connections, i get 0.5 on all including the first PC too. So now i tried ICS instead of bridge connection and everything's fine, maybe there happened to be issues with my bridge IP (my ISP distributes internet speed based on IP, LOL)


----------



## kiran1991 (Oct 28, 2010)

i did some tests now, my pc's ip and my iphone's ip are the same... Is that because my iphone is using the PC's shared internet connection?


----------

